# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Τραγικό!!!

## thanmar78

Εδώ και μερικές ώρες κυκλοφορεί στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα η πληροφορία ότι τα πουλιά τις Ιταλικής αποστολής για το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα της Πορτογαλίας πέθαναν κατά τη μεταφορά τους, μιλάνε για ~5.000 πουλιά.

----------


## greenalex1996

τι πουλια?  ποιο πρωταθλημα? πως πεθαναν? :/

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τιμπραντο ηταν;;;; Και πως παιθαναν(τροχαιο)

----------


## xasimo

Δωσε μας παραπανω στοιχεια αν θελεις...και εγω δεν καταλαβα για τι μιλας...

----------


## thanmar78

Όχι δεν ήταν τροχαίο, δεν ξέρω τι πουλιά (ράτσες) ήταν ακριβώς. Απλά μόλις άνοιξαν τις πόρτες είχαν πεθάνει σχεδόν όλα.

----------


## thanmar78

Από την ιστόσελίδα της FOI στο fb
Da quanto mi ha riferito questo pomeriggio, con certezza, un mio amico che ha contattato telefonicamente Fabrizio Varriale che è arrivato oggi in Portogallo per l'ingabbio, tutti i soggetti morti (circa 1200 o più) erano presenti nei trasportini allocati in alto all'interno del TIR durante il trasporto.
Quindi dovrebbero essere morti per mancanza d'ossigeno nella parte alta del TIR oppure con entrata di gas, comunque, probabilmente o sicuramente non funzionava bene il sistema di ventilazione/aerazione all'interno del TIR.

Πόσο καιρό έχει μου είπε σήμερα το απόγευμα, με βεβαιότητα, ένας φίλος μου που έχει έρθει σε επαφή με τον τηλέφωνο φαμπρίτσιο φορητό που ήρθε σήμερα στην Πορτογαλία για τα ingabbio, όλοι αυτοί οι νεκροί (για 1200 ή περισσότερα) ήταν παρόντες στις γάτες που διατίθενται Μέσα από την εξέδρα κατά τη μεταφορά.
Οπότε θα πρέπει να έχουν πεθάνει από έλλειψη οξυγόνου στο άνω μέρος της εξέδρας ή με έναρξη του φυσικού αερίου, ωστόσο, πιθανόν ή σίγουρα δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά το σύστημα εξαερισμού / εξαερισμός μέσα στο φορτηγό.

----------


## thanmar78

> Εδώ και μερικές ώρες κυκλοφορεί στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα η πληροφορία ότι τα πουλιά τις Ιταλικής αποστολής για το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα της Πορτογαλίας πέθαναν κατά τη μεταφορά τους, μιλάνε για ~5.000 πουλιά.


Διόρθωση ~1.200 πουλιά

----------


## jk21

κυκλοφορουν και μεγαλυτερα νουμερα ....

Κριμα ... τραγωδια ....

Θαναση υπαρχουν καπου φωτο των νεκρων πουλιων ; Αν εφτασαν στον προορισμο  ,προφανως θα πρεπει ο πτηνιατρος του παγκοσμιου πρωταθληματος να δει τι συνεβη ... για μας οχι ευκολο ,για εκεινον πανευκολο να βρει αν πεθαναν απο ασφυξια ή ασιτια ή ελλειψη νερου

----------


## greenalex1996

κριμα τα πουλακια

----------


## thanmar78

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους, υπάρχουν στο fb αρκετές φωτό από Ιταλούς εκτροφείς. Δύο οι πιθανές αιτίες ή δεν λειτουργούσαν τα φώτα στο εσωτερικό του φορτηγού μεταφοράς και τα πουλιά πέθαναν από ασιτία ή δεν λειτούργησε το σύστημα εξαερισμού και πέθαναν από ασφυξία, όσα επέζησαν λένε είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση.

----------


## thanmar78

Σε αυτή τη σελίδα στο fb (δεν χρειάζεται να είστε μέλη, είναι όμως στα Ιταλικά) θα δείτε τι συνέβη...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/foi.onlus/?fref=ts

----------


## thanmar78

http://mandarins62143.skyrock.com/32...-ITALIENS.html

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα τόσες ψυχούλες :Ashamed0001:

----------


## stam72

> Από την ιστόσελίδα της FOI στο fb
> Da quanto mi ha riferito questo pomeriggio, con certezza, un mio amico che ha contattato telefonicamente Fabrizio Varriale che è arrivato oggi in Portogallo per l'ingabbio, tutti i soggetti morti (circa 1200 o più) erano presenti nei trasportini allocati in alto all'interno del TIR durante il trasporto.
> Quindi dovrebbero essere morti per mancanza d'ossigeno nella parte alta del TIR oppure con entrata di gas, comunque, probabilmente o sicuramente non funzionava bene il sistema di ventilazione/aerazione all'interno del TIR.


μια πιο ακριβής μετάφραση 
".....όπως μου ανέφερε σήμερα το απόγευμα ένας φίλο που είχε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον Fabrizio Varriale ο οποίος έφτασε στην Πορτογαλία για τον εγκλωβισμό των πουλιών, όλα τα ψόφια πουλιά (περίπου 1200) ήταν τοποθετημένα στο επάνω μέρος του TIR (φορτηγού) κατά τη διάρκεια της μεταφοράς. Ως εκ τούτου θα πρέπει να πέθαναν λόγω έλλειψης οξυγόνου, ή λόγω εισροής κάποιου αερίου, όμως σίγουρα δεν λειτουργούσε καλά το σύστημα αερισμού στο εσωτερικό της καρότσας του φορτηγού...."

Κρίμα τα πουλάκια.

----------


## thanmar78

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας το μεταφράσει... ή να μας πει μια περίληψη.
http://www.sor.re.it/News/tabid/78/a...ALE-FOI-1.aspx

----------


## jk21

https://translate.google.gr/translat...px&prev=search




> Πιστεύουμε ότι κάνουμε κάτι χρήσιμο για τους αγρότες να κάνουν χώρο στην περιοχή για να πατήσετε SOR επίσημη FOI σχετικά γεγονός συνέβη κατά τη διάρκεια της μεταφοράς των πτηνοτρόφων ιταλική Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο στην Πορτογαλία._"Ο επικεφαλής της νηοπομπής, Sig.Francesco Sellitto, μου λέει ότι εκείνοι που έχασαν τη ζωή τους είναι περίπου 1.200. Ο ακριβής αριθμός δεν είναι ακόμη διαθέσιμα, διότι τα θέματα νεκροί ελήφθησαν από τους κτηνιάτρους Πορτογαλική για την επαλήθευση και την πιστοποίηση της υπόθεσης κ. .Sellitto ήδη λαμβάνουν τηλεφωνικές επαφές με τους εκθέτες, προκειμένου να τους ενημερώσει για την πιθανή έκταση των ζημιών που αφορούν την ατομική τους κατάσταση. Αυτή η τελευταία λειτουργία θα καταστεί δυνατή η διοργάνωση του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος θα επιστρέψει τα χαρτιά για την έκβαση της καταχώρισης και εγκλωβισμού ξένου συναλλάγματος._ _Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρακαλούνται να μην groped να έρθει σε επαφή με τον Διευθυντή Domenico Rosa και με την ίδια Sig.Sellitto για τόσο consentireloro να προβεί στις δηλώσεις που παρέχονται πριν._ _AVV Αντόνιο Sposito -. Αντιπρόεδρος FOI "_
> Σχόλιο:
> Το περιστατικό συνέβη κατά τη διάρκεια της λειτουργίας της μεταφοράς δεν έχει, νομίζω, στην ιστορία της ιταλικής ορνιθολογία αναλογίες. Είναι γεγονός ότι προκαλεί έντονη λύπη και τη θλίψη, όχι μόνο για την απώλεια των δειγμάτων προερχομένων από μια μακρά εργασία της επιλογής και, επομένως, μεγάλης αξίας από την αθλητική άποψη, αλλά και για την ιδιαίτερη σχέση που συνδέει τους κτηνοτρόφους το θέμα τους και σε αυτά τα ζώα γενικά.
> Τα πραγματικά περιστατικά αυτού του είδους παράγουν αναπόφευκτα αντιδράσεις: θέλουμε να ξέρουμε γιατί, όπως έχουμε ήταν σε θέση να επαληθεύσει έχουν συμβεί τέτοιες απώλειες. Και θέλουμε να ξέρουμε σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, ακόμα και αμέσως.
> Οι αντιδράσεις είναι τόσο ενεργητικός, ανήσυχοι, ενοχλημένος. Η ανταλλαγή στους δικτυακούς οδηγεί, διεγείρει δικαιολογημένα το περιβάλλον, με ήχους που αυξάνονται με ταχείς ρυθμούς και σε πρωτοφανή επίπεδα.
> Αν όλα αυτά είναι ό, τι η συγκίνηση και το συναίσθημα που δημιουργείται, αν όλα είναι κατανοητό, ιδιαίτερα τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες, είναι επίσης χρήσιμο να σημειωθεί ότι το επεισόδιο θα πρέπει επίσης να αντιμετωπίσει με τον ορθολογισμό, με την ηρεμία και τη συγκέντρωση που υπαγορεύονται από μια θεμελιώδη στόχο: να αποφευχθεί η επανάληψη ενός τέτοιου περιστατικού. Δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να τρέξει το richio ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της επιστροφής εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε ενεργοί, καραδοκεί, λόγω τεχνικών ή οργανωτικών ότι- rimosse- δεν μπορεί να παράγει μια επανάληψη του επεισοδίου. Το οφείλουμε στους αίσθημα ευθύνης προς το σύνθημά μας "Ανάσταση είναι Protect", για τα ζώα μας.
> Σήμερα έχουμε δύο προτεραιότητες: τον εντοπισμό και την εξάλειψη των αιτίων, πλήρως ενημερώσει και σίγουρα οι γεωργοί που συμμετέχουν στο χρόνο mondiale.Il θεωρείται ως μια πολύ σημαντική μεταβλητή, για τους δύο στόχους. Δυστυχώς, αυτές είναι πολύπλοκες καταστάσεις, ιδίως όσον αφορά τον καθορισμό των αιτίων: η εκτελεστική ομάδα εργάζονται FOI που συνοδεύει την αποστολή, τοπικούς οργανωτές, ιδίως του συστήματος υγειονομικής περίθαλψης με τους κτηνιάτρους, την ομάδα των μεταφορέων. Κτηνίατροι πορτογαλική έχουν το ευαίσθητο και κρίσιμο καθήκον την εξακρίβωση της αιτίας θανάτου από αυτό, θα είναι δυνατόν, ελπίζουμε όλοι, εξακριβωθεί οι αιτίες τεχνικά ή οργανωτικά.
> Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο και με αυτό το έργο, φαίνεται σημαντικό να αποδεχθεί την πρόσκληση του Αντιπροέδρου Antonio Sposito μην επενδύσει εκατοντάδες τηλεφωνήματα του Γραμματέα Domenico Rosa και Francesco Sellitto, αλλά περιμένετε για αυτούς, μόνο στην κατοχή των στοιχείων, για να επικοινωνήσετε απευθείας ενδιαφέρονται. Οι τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις απάντηση συμφωνεί ότι ο χρόνος είναι πιο αποτελεσματική αν προορίζονται ακριβώς για τους δύο στόχους που αναφέρθηκαν.
> Ο πρώτος στόχος, δηλαδή να καθορίσει τις τεχνικές αιτίες είναι αποφασιστικής σημασίας. Και «το απόσπασμα όργανο, το μόνο, ίσως, ότι μας επιτρέπει να αποφευχθεί η δεύτερη επεισόδιο: αν συμβεί αυτό, θα ήταν πραγματικά πολύ σοβαρό και δύσκολο να γίνει αποδεκτή. Σε αυτό πρέπει να εργαστούμε με μεγάλη αποφασιστικότητα και επαγγελματισμό: Νομίζω ότι οι συνάδελφοι στην Πορτογαλία το κάνει, περιμένετε γρήγορα αποτελέσματα.
> ...

----------

